# Rifled Barrel/Choke for Beretta Extrema



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I know most of you guys hunt deer with rifles... unfortunatly, in Mn. the south half of the state has to use shotguns. I used to shoot a Win. SX2 with a rifled choke and scope, but I sold it to buy an Extrema (I duck and goose hunt much more than I deer hunt). To make a long story short, I have not been able to find a rifled choke or barrel for my new gun. Hastings makes a choke that fits a Beretta- but there website doesn't say which style chokes (Optima plus, Mobile, etc.), and they havn't returned any of my phone calls. If some knows of a supplier (Briley, Hastings, etc.) of Rifled chokes/barrels, I would sure appreciate the help.

Thanks.


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey DuckBuster - I've got a 20ga H&R single you can borrow for deer hunting. You'll get just as many shots off as your SX2 would've given you!! :lol:

Hard to believe you finally made the upgrade!!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah, you guys were right... :eyeroll: You didn't actually hear me say it, though! :wink: I've heard that little H&R kicks harder than the old 8 gauges. Starting out with that, it's a wonder you kept hunting!!


----------

